# ZBT Speedway, Lowell IN, Nov 3, 2012



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Oops, almost forgot to post the race, lol. Nov 3 2012. Practice will start at 5:00pm. Racing to start at 6:00pm. Look forward to seeing you Dudes :dude: there. Yes Darrell, we will be having pizza, so bring your cash.:thumbsup:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

These long drives are killing me but, I'll be there to take Gassman out of the top 3!!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ill be there and ill be sure i have lots of GAS lol.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

To early for me to know if I will be there. My wife is having surgery on the first. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

She is having partial knee replacement.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Family First Pat, Hope all goes well and recovery is quick. There will always be more races. Peace


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris, If al goes well I will try to make it. Good group to race with. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Closing in on race day, hope we have enough to race?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well change of plans. I just might be there also. Pat


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

hope to see you all there tonight:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*aces*

ill be there and i have gas lol. pizza yum.t minus 3 hrs 40 mins til race time:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be there also.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

t minus 2 hrs 26 mins


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

You guys mind if I bring my brother?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

hope he has a gas mask lol.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

well t minus 1 hr 5 mins and in 35 mins ill be on my way over guys see u then:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sure, why not?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ok guys here r the race results skinny tire tjets 1st mike 71 laps , 2nd chris 68 laps, 3rd al 68 laps, 4th pat 63 laps, 5th jeff 63 laps, 6 th darrell 60 laps, 7th brian 58 laps, 8th jeremy 58 laps. fat tire tjets 1st pat 80 laps, 2nd al 77 laps, 3rd mike 76 laps 4th, darrell 75 laps, 5th jeff 74 laps, 6th chris 74 laps, 7th brian 71 laps, 8th jeremy 68 laps, afx cars 1st al 94 laps, 2nd pat 94 laps, 3rd mike 87 laps, 4th jeff 86 laps , 5th chris 85 laps, 6th jeremy 68 laps, 7th brian 68 laps, 8th darrell 64 laps, Iroc cars 1st al 66 laps, 2nd mike 65 laps, 3rd jeff 65 laps, 4th pat 64 laps, 5th chris 64 laps, 6th brian 63 laps, 7th darrell 62 laps , 8th jeremy 58 laps. good day of races ty chris and jeff.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris and Jeff, had some good racing to night and the gas man was warming up. Till next time. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the beatiing in fat tire, Pat. We had nothing for you and that missile you were driving. I had to check to see if I left the parking brake on. Good race.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad you all could make it. I enjoy haveing you guys over to race, but we need to work on Darrells diet, the Gassman was back. LOL.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al, I can't say it was a beat down. I did not even make it on the mirror of fame with you fast guys. I did not even get into the top 3. Also good run in AFX you got me by 3 feet. I will have to start working on my skinny tire cars to hang with you guys or I will have to start sending my cars to Al's dyno shop too. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I like that one Pat, Mirror of Fame, lol. Actually you did make the Mirror of fame twice. Third most laps in I.R.O.C. and the fastest lap on the track (Run What You Brung Class). 1.867 sec at almost 1200 MPH.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris, and I got the dogs to bark the most and smoke Darrel. Pat


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Chris and Jeff for a great night of racing and good food too. Need to do some super tuning though to keep up. Later Brian.


----------

